

Native Integer support in Lua 5.3 by Lua creator R. Ierusalimschy, Moscow 2014 - dottrap
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjqNK1jA77M

======
dottrap
May be of interest to JavaScript users, because until now, Lua and JavaScript
shared the concept of a single number type based on IEEE 'double'.

